# Gender of my Silver Laced Wyandottes



## tegaily

Hey everyone! I'm looking for some help deciding on gender of my 9 week old Silver Laced Wyandottes. Two of them I am sure are pullets, but the other two I'm unsure of. I had read somewhere that the cockerels will get a darker shawl than the pullets and of the two I'm questioning, 1 has a dark shawl and larger wattle. The other doesn't really have a darker shawl but darker bigger wattles. They have somewhat rounded saddle feathers though??? These are my first Wyandottes.
The first photo the 2 pullets are farthest left and 3 rd in from left.
In the other 2 photos the two I am questioning are bottom front left and standing back.


----------



## kessy09

I would say you have 2 and 2. Wyandottes are hard to sex. They are very fluffy and feather in slowly. You have to dig through all the feathers at the base of their back to find if the saddle feathers are coming in. At 14 weeks old my Wyandotte roo still doesn't have super prominent saddle feathers. He started crowing at 8.5 weeks old though. I've got four other ten week olds that I haven't even bothered to try and sex yet as I ended up having to hear the crow anyway to confirm.


----------



## kjohnstone

Beautiful chicks, good pictures, but I really can't tell...Maybe in another month?


----------



## back2simplelife

On Wyas... look for wide combs and large legs for males! Unless they are poor hatchery quality like my two goldens who have not followed one "rule". lol


----------

